# Performance Tuning von IntelliJ IDEA



## advseb (12. Juli 2009)

Hi,


bei uns in der Firma setzen wir IntelliJ IDEA für ein Projekt mit mehreren Millionen Quellzeilen ein. Über die Zeit haben wir ein paar Tricks zusammengetragen, die die Arbeit mit IntelliJ IDEA wesentlich beschleunigen. Unsere 12 Performance Tipps für IntelliJ IDEA finden sich unter:

http://www.soa-bpm-integration.com/2009-07-06-ramp-your-ide-performance-tips-intellij-idea

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn jemand hier auch noch zusätzliche Tipps posten würde. Vielleicht kennt ihr ja noch die eine oder andere Stellschraube, um IDEA zu beschleunigen?!

Gruß,


Sebastian


----------

